# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Perse Gjith Userat e Vjeter Kan Braktis serverin ?

## R3nato

Shikoj Ne F/sh Moderator Super Moderator Qe dikur kan qen sop aop edhe sot nuk futen me !! besoj se stafi qe ka qen i vjeter mund ti japi 1 dore serverit per rregull dhe stabilitet i shikoj se ish user e vjeter as nuk e hapin me chatin  :buzeqeshje: ) futuni ndonjeher kujtoni kohet e shkuara..Pervec floodeve kemi edhe kujtime te bukura ne Albasoul Network  :buzeqeshje:  Mos e Braktisni Server !!! Ju Pershendes !!!









                           Renato

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kush  ka  koh per chatin aman .Pastaj  nuk eshte se te mer malli me u fut ne chat,duke par aty fmi te moshes 14-18 vjech.I ka ikur lezeti dikurshem serverit..

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Cfare eshte ky,mesazh sensibilizues?  :buzeqeshje: )

Po mir,akoma nuk u rriten ata adoleshent qe jan nga 14 apo 15 vjec?Apo dhe ata shok me Greta Kocin qe ka mbet ne stazh mosh...  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Deni_Boy

E ke marr ti serverin n'dor bolo qe Po t'vika keq  :buzeqeshje:  dikur serveri nuk binte me pak se 170-180 usera tani nga 70 qe ka 40 jan robota ose psyBNC.. Pastaj mir e ka Angel Osht mush me kalamoj e me ca rob qe sdin rregullat kan 2 muj chat e jan aop/sop/ircop!!!

Qe kshu ska mo' gard te vjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Sa keni rreshkit o daku...

----------


## prishtinase

> Shikoj Ne F/sh Moderator Super Moderator Qe dikur kan qen sop aop edhe sot nuk futen me !! besoj se stafi qe ka qen i vjeter mund ti japi 1 dore serverit per rregull dhe stabilitet i shikoj se ish user e vjeter as nuk e hapin me chatin ) futuni ndonjeher kujtoni kohet e shkuara..Pervec floodeve kemi edhe kujtime te bukura ne Albasoul Network  Mos e Braktisni Server !!! Ju Pershendes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








edhe chati qe ish mo laleeeee   :Mos:

----------


## oret_e_vona

hahhahahah Renato ste kam pa nai her te flasesh kaq rrjedhshem  :buzeqeshje:  , mekto qe e kan marr ne dore Chatin siket as ne wc e lal  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## klodi1

ja nje nder arsyet pse largohen user ne chat ... me aop sop qe keni tani ....

[23:04] <@Holy> Ta fejti  :perqeshje: 
[23:04] <@DarKSouL> Po Boll Bone Rolin E Cupit
[23:04] * Quits: baby (Albasoul@ln4.hqk.pseqa9.IP) (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
[23:04] <mr_bean> DarKSouL une me bo cupin me ty
[23:04] <mr_bean> ?
[23:05] <mr_bean> po je i vogel 
[23:05] * Joins: baby (Albasoul@4jc.hqk.pseqa9.IP)
[23:05] * DarKSouL sets mode: +b *!*@rj5.b9s.455412.IP
4[5BAN për Nickun4]: 5 mr_bean 
[23:05] * Quits: pjeshka (Albasoul@ep5.a8m.22nnse.IP) (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
[23:05] <@DarKSouL> Ok Un Jam I Vogel
[23:05] * Joins: vajza_e_vetmuar (Albasoul@2ms.hk7.25ve9m.IP)
[23:05] <@DarKSouL> Se Na Lodhet Koken
[23:05] <Nero> hahahhahhaahhahahah
[23:05] <Nero> mir thot mer
[23:05] <Nero> cerr
[23:05] <Nero> :P
[23:05] * DarKSouL sets mode: +b *!*@4hg.6j3.9e1kf3.IP
4[5BAN për Nickun4]: 5 Nero 
[23:05] <@DarKSouL> Ka Mo?
[23:05] -> -DarKSouL- hiqe mer ban
[23:05] * Joins: SIMPLY_X (Albasoul@gvi.k4l.ug09m2.IP)

ban krejt pa lidhje ... bejne trimeri me acc qe kane ... dhe nuk ka user qe rri me ne kte server .... urdhero logs 

[23:07] * Holy sets mode: -bb *!*@4hg.6j3.9e1kf3.IP *!*@rj5.b9s.455412.IP
4[5UNBAN për Nickun4]: 5 Nero 
4[5UNBAN për Nickun4]: 5 mr_bean 
[23:07] <@Holy> Rrini mir mer se lat nam 
[23:08] <@Holy> Heu 
[23:08] <@Holy>  :perqeshje: 
[23:08] * Quits: oret[oFF] (oret@oret.e.vona2004.hotmail.com) (Connection closed)
[23:08] <@Holy> 12 sahati ju tu u rru
[23:08] <@DarKSouL> Holy
[23:08] <@DarKSouL> Mos Mi Luj Banet
[23:08] <@DarKSouL> Se Tsakatova :@
[23:08] <mr_bean> DarKSouL
[23:08] <mr_bean> veje prape
[23:08] <@DarKSouL> Sdu
[23:09] <mr_bean> Holy lene
[23:09] <mr_bean> mer
[23:09] * Quits: andi (Albasoul@dj8.re2.72039d.IP) (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
[23:09] <mr_bean> ta veje
[23:09] <mr_bean> se vetem logs
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> (23:08:33) -mr_bean- Hiqe Mer Ban
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> Deri Tani Po Mthoje Hiqe Ban
[23:09] <mr_bean> jam tu fut ne forum
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> Tani Thu Vi Ban
[23:09] <mr_bean> o trim
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> Mr_bean Ik Ku Tdush Lale
[23:09] <mr_bean> nje here te thashe
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> Deren Hap E Ke
[23:09] <mr_bean> se nuk do merem me fmi si ti une
[23:09] * DarKSouL sets mode: +b *!*@rj5.b9s.455412.IP
4[5BAN për Nickun4]: 5 mr_bean 
[23:09] <@DarKSouL> Ik Nforum Tani


te tregojne dhe ku te shkosh ....

----------


## ino89

o Renatoo ka deshtu me Albasoul..........

----------


## Baptist

"Perse Gjith Userat e Vjeter Kan Braktis serverin ? "

a ka gjase te te jape ndonje ide fjala "vjeter"?

----------


## iktuus

> Shikoj Ne F/sh Moderator Super Moderator Qe dikur kan qen sop aop edhe sot nuk futen me !! besoj se stafi qe ka qen i vjeter mund ti japi 1 dore serverit per rregull dhe stabilitet i shikoj se ish user e vjeter as nuk e hapin me chatin ) futuni ndonjeher kujtoni kohet e shkuara..Pervec floodeve kemi edhe kujtime te bukura ne Albasoul Network  Mos e Braktisni Server !!! Ju Pershendes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jane  dy  faktor  pse  eshte braktis  serveri:
1) chati  ka dal  jasht  mode
2) sepse  chatin  e  frekuentojn  qafpalar  si puna  jote

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Jane  dy  faktor  pse  eshte braktis  serveri:
> 1) chati  ka dal  jasht  mode
> 2) sepse  chatin  e  frekuentojn  qafpalar  si puna  jote



Ahahahhahahhahahahhahahah

ky thot pse nuk perdorni akoma makina shkrimi ne vend te kompjuterit ahahahha

----------


## R3nato

iktusss motren mire e ke :P uuu harrova qe ta kam qit ne pune rrugve italise lol kok palam..mos i kerko mo lek satmotre se ajo hap shalet rrugve ti do lek me nejt ne internet lol loool

----------


## iktuus

> iktusss motren mire e ke :P uuu harrova qe ta kam qit ne pune rrugve italise lol kok palam..mos i kerko mo lek satmotre se ajo hap shalet rrugve ti do lek me nejt ne internet lol loool


tipik  chatist hahahahahahaha, bravo  zogu  te kam shume  xhan

----------


## c0d3r

Mbyllni temen shpejt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

se jan duke ber biznes u rriten  :perqeshje:  nuk ngelen **** si puna e renatos  :perqeshje:

----------


## [don_kishoti]

Booooooooo paska fillu pijen Renato. leje mer sa je ne kohe

----------


## Dito

Na u bone kalamojt per chat e spo ta lejne kompjuterin te lire. Kjo eshte arsyeja ime pike

----------


## Tipiku

> Booooooooo paska fillu pijen Renato. leje mer sa je ne kohe





> Na u bone kalamojt per chat e spo ta lejne kompjuterin te lire. Kjo eshte arsyeja ime pike


*Te dy jeni Lashtesu* 

Ehhhhh u bom me thone dikurrrrrr........

----------


## Vinjol

:i ngrysur:    me vjen  kq  vertete   ku  ka  arritur  albasoul

----------

